# Black kitchen sink



## kate42 (Feb 2, 2003)

Good idea or bad idea?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

what kind of material? Black enamel, black Corian, or black stone, etc...?

Black enamel, no. The other two I wouldn't have a problem with, and in fact I want a dark stone sink when we redo the kitchen.


----------



## kate42 (Feb 2, 2003)

We were looking online at black enamel ones, but were wondering if they would look cheesy. We currently have an old white porcelain one but it gets horribly stained from all the coffee we consume.









Black seems like a no-brainer for us, but I don't know what it should be made out of.


----------



## lucyem (Apr 30, 2005)

A friend of mine has a stone black sink that matches her countertop. It looks fabulous but she complains at how hard it is to keep clean. She is a neat freak.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

Black does tend to show every single water spot, so unless you wipe out your sink to dry it after each use, you will have spots visible with a black sink.


----------



## thriftyqueen (Mar 2, 2006)

I would vote bad idea. It would show every water spot, dust, grime. Plus if you get something that can scratch, you will eventually see all of that too.


----------



## kate42 (Feb 2, 2003)

I never even thought about water spots!









So would stainless steel be the best option?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kate42* 
I never even thought about water spots!









So would stainless steel be the best option?

Eh... stainless shows water spots, too.









A flat black sink like enamel, water spots will be obvious. But a black sink that is not a single color (like most natural stone), you'll have a harder time telling what is water spot and what is natural coloration.

Personally though, I don't much care about water spots... I do care about the fact that my white porcelain sink is actually brown, which is not a problem I'd have with a black sink.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

we used to have black counters (not granite or stone).. I would not want a black sink. no way, no how. It's just hard to keep clean. if you're concerned about staining, get a stainless steel sink. I have seen flat black sinks with dark granite counters look really, really nice, but they tend to get 'etched' looking after years of use. the enamel sinks are too shiny for my liking and show dirt really bad.


----------



## magpie mamma (Feb 22, 2006)

we have one, it is soapstone, I love how it looks with the countertops. You don't get that shiny white clean look, but it seems fine. What I don't like is that it is rectangular, no rounded sides and the corners are kind of hard to clean


----------



## jillian+1 (Aug 30, 2007)

First of all, don't buy an acrylic sink. I just want to put that out there. Acrylic is way too soft for a kitchen sink.

Your sink is probably enameled cast iron. Your white enamel sink is staining because the enamel has etched. You should not use abrasive cleaners on enamel; once that shiny surface is gone it's just uncleanable. Lots of old sinks have been etched over the years by overzealous cleaning and that's why they have a bad reputation.

A new white cast iron sink -- high quality like Kohler -- will not stain or chip as long as you don't clean it with Comet or Ajax or something on a regular basis. (Don't worry -- an overhelpful houseguest from time to time is not going to do much damage.)

Black composite "stone" sinks such as Moenstone are a good choice although depending on your water you may have a lot of waterspots. Since they are not shiny you won't have quite as much trouble with showing every speck of dust or streak as you would with a black enamel sink.

Stainless steel sinks are super durable and obviously won't stain. They may scratch but scratches can be buffed out. The main drawback to stainless sinks is that some people just don't like the way they look.

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## shadeshaman (Dec 29, 2007)

I clean a lot of sinks (I'm a housecleaner).
You might be bummed to hear this, but, plain ol' white enamel is the best way to go. It really shows far less grime than anything else. It's durable and quiet when the water hits it.
Black shows everything, as does stainless steel (plus, stainless tends to be very loud when the water is running, and contrary to its name, it does stain, plus, if you have real or plated silver anything, and it gets washed with a product containing bleach in your stainless sink, your silver will get black and ruined).

If I could design kitchen appliances, they would all be the color and texture of dried spaghetti sauce.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

We have one, it's enamel. It doesn't bother me, I find I have to wipe it down a bit more then when we had another color, but it's not the bane of my existence or anything.







My fave sink of all time was a Kohler brown earthy color that they made several years back. We got one for our house we built after they had discounted them, awesome color, it didn't show anything.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

I have to argue that stainless DOES stain! Mine has coffee stains and rust stains. I can get them out with a lot of work, but they come back. My last one did the same thing. I don't know the this one, but my last one was a Kohler, so it wasn't a cheapy.


----------



## kwilki8 (May 24, 2005)

We have a black composite sink and I love it. I find it much easier to keep clean than the white enamel we had before. And it's speckled, so it doesn't really show spots too much.


----------



## Junynear Lyzzahh (5 mo ago)

If you want to clean your sink, below is some advice on some simple tools and home remedies with no use of chemical detergent.
Also, when cleaning the sink, we must pay attention to the material of the sink. Most sinks are made of stainless steel and ceramic. Both sinks need different cleaning methods for maintenance. 
Below are a few simple steps to help make your kitchen sink sparkle again!
show you *how to clean kitchen sink**.*
Make it look just as new.


----------

